# Why are my Red Parrots Fighting??



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have 2 red parrot cichlids in my 55 gallon tank and 1 is starting to get more aggressive towards the other. He is also chasing the rainbow shark and the 2 angels in the tanks. Anybody have any ideas of what I can do to tame the aggression? There are no other fish in the tank and they have a lot of hiding places. Water parameters are all 0 except ph which is about 7.6 (naturally high).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Divider? Shoot one? The are cichlids. like most SA/CA cichlids they will get meaner and meaner as they get bigger. Sometimes they will go psycho for a few days, work out who's in charge and where the 'invisible fences' are and things will calm down. Other times, though, one fish will want the whole tank and/or all the food. Remove fish (either the aggressor or the chewed) when you see blood, noticeable erosion of fins (not just one nip, bur repeated nipping so that a tail is missing a noticeable percentage of fin), any sign of infection (fuzz or red lines), or when a fish is not willing or allowed to eat

You can also try "rearranging the furniture" and "breaking up the sightlines". IME the first will only work for a few days, use it to buy time to take the aggressor to a new home. The second will sometimes help. Get really tall plants (live, fake weighted so they stay down, or like a 'background plant" hanging curtain and hang it from the center brace or a wide, tall piece of decor. A Cichlid has very good eyesight and sometimes will often decide chase every fish it can see. Having an "out of sight' area for the other fish or an obvious "This side to the rock is mine" divider can sometimes help. And I don't know how many plenty is, but you can't have too many. 3 for every fish is a starting point.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I just finally have peace in my 29 gallon Mubana tank. They are a happy family of 8 who pick on each other but still get along. However, take one out or add a new one and it's choas.


----------

